# how to perfectly heat press a tag



## DCrockett (Jun 19, 2009)

I am having some issues heatpressing the tagless labels on my shirts.

I am using plastisol transfers and a 15x15 heat press. The tags are about 2" x 2"

Here is what I have tried:
- I turned the shirt inside out and just laid it flat like a normal heat press. I placed the tag transfer at the top of the shirt where a tag should be. When I do my press the neckline ends up leaving nasty creases on the back of the shirt. It is noticeable on the back when you flip the shirt back to normal. The crease is permanent too - I can't even iron it out.

- I tried turning the shirt inside out and putting just the tag area of the shirt over the bottom corner of my press. So only the tag part of the shirt was on the press. I also did not put the entire shirt on it - i kind of slipped the press into the shirt so only the back of the shirt was getting pressed (does that make sense?). I thought this would reduce the crease... now I got a crease in the shape of a V from the corner of the machine, and the transfer didn't peel completely.


I'm at a loss. How can I do a perfect tag transfer?


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

I bought a used hat press for this very reason. The small curved platen allows me to position the collar perfectly. All the pressure is applied just where it's needed for a great transfer. Also good if you want to press logo's on shirt sleeves or anywhere else on shirt.
I know..... something else you need to buy, but I figured I will also be selling hats, so that justified my purchase.
You should be able to find a quality used one for around $200. I found my Hix hat press on craigslist. I would recommend to stay away from the cheapo ebay presses.


----------



## zeusprinting (Jun 21, 2009)

We use a hat press as well. It works great.

DCrockett, try getting a standard foam mouse pad and cut it into the shape of your label. Put it under the shirt and make sure there are no seams on top of the pad. Press away. This takes the seams out of the equation.


----------

